# Warm Wishes



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

To ALL the amazing, caring, kind, wise, thoughtful, fun, inspirational, brave & supportive ladies on this thread I wish you all a warm and happy Christmas. I know each one of us will be getting through it with our own mixture of struggles, and for those finding it extra painful this Crimbo I am sending HUGE HIPPY SIZE HUGS, and the wish that 2007 will bring  brighter things for us all.

Getting to know you guys has and is invaluable, you have helped me make it to this Crimbo in some vaguely sane form   so THANK YOU for that!!!

Hoping all your Xmas stockings will be full to the brim and if I don't get to catch up again until after Xmas be good . . . remember Santa is watching tee hee  

                        

all my love
Hippy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear Hippy
And a happy Xmas to you!!
You know its been a real pleasure having you around...you are so full of life and even though things have been hard for you, you still manage to find time to laugh at things...
You have been so sincere and started posts that have got us all to look at the aspects of IF...
Its a shame that we have had to land up on this thread....but hey the positives in life is it full of rich things when you least expect it... 
As you say it does cause many mixed feelings for us all in different ways, but we all have one thing in common. So i know i am not alone at Xmas thinking about you all...
Happy Christmas!!!
lots of love astridxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

'Hippy' christmas to you too!   
and thanking you for your wisdom, wit and humour.
Same goes to the rest of you - what a fab bunch we have here  

Lots of love and mince pies and chocolate yule log swimming with lashings of cream!
Emcee x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

yes hippy have a lovely christmas too. We all need you as much as you need us!!!! xxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Merry Christmas & a very happy and healthy New Year to everyone - I only manage to lurk every now and then lately but still feel you're all a part of my extended family.

Lots of love
Nix
xx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Want to add my Christmas wishes to you all too.

Thank you for your friendship girls you have all been so caring, kind and warm and you all deserve happiness in the New Year.

Merry Christmas    
Pipkin xx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you Hippy, and everyone who has replied. I feel these are the most heartfelt wishes I have read yet!
jq


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all

Haven't been able to log on for a while ....mad at work, family etc. Anyhow just wanted to wish each and everyone of you a very Merry Christmas   wherever you are and whatever you are doing.  Best wishes for a happy new year .

love to all

Jane x


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

happy Christmas to everyone too
It's actually 4am on Christmas morning in NZ and I can't sleep so I'm here thinking of you all and hoping that you all have a lovely day and that we will all be gentle and kind to ourselves at this time.
Lots love Joanne/Emma


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone, at long last the fog has lifted here in my part of the UK and I trust the weather is typically glorious in NZ Joanne.

Like Pipkin, I want to thank everyone for their friendship and support, I'd have been lost without it.

Seasonal felicitations all (sorry, spent the afternoon watching the Goodlife with elderly MIL)

flipper


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

Also wanted to join in and say Merry Christmas too!  Good luck everyone ..... we all deserve it!!!!!


love maisie xx


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

merry Christmas and Happy New Year
Actually whether in NZ has not been glorious at all. We've had lots rain and my usual lovely summer garden is looking very battered and full of weeds
Love Emma/Jo


----------

